# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Счастье в приметах, цифрах и фактах

## Irina

*Счастье в приметах, цифрах и фактах*


*  Счастье* – вечно ускользающее свойство человеческого бытия. Кто-то ищет его в любви, кто-то в карьере, а кто-то убежден, что оно напрямую зависит от количества денежных знаков. Испокон веков человек пытался познать его секреты, следовал приметам, ворожил, участвовал во всевозможных обрядах и ритуалах. Сегодня изучением природы счастья занимаются научные институты и лаборатории, о нем написано тысячи статей и книг. Попробуем и мы приобщиться к процессу исследования этой самой большой и манящей загадки в мире.


* Подкова на счастье* – эта примета появилась еще в V-VI столетиях, когда на место плетеных из лыка лаптей для лошадей пришли кованые железные дуги. Столь дорогое в средние века удовольствие могли позволить себе лишь богатые люди, поэтому нашедший подкову вполне резонно считался счастливчиком. Уже в XIII веке этот кусок железа перестал быть редкостью, а примета не утратила своего значения по сей день. Кстати, в счастливые подковы верил даже царь Николай II. Ему необыкновенно везло на находки, и он отвел для них специальную комнату. Впрочем, везение государя вполне объяснимо: говорят, чтобы порадовать царя, свита регулярно подбрасывала ему эти самые подковы.
*
70 % опрошенных главным фактором счастья назвали любовь окружающих и наличие работы.* То есть микросреду, в которой человеку приходится находиться большую часть своей жизни, а вовсе не материальное состояние, любовь или здоровье. Такой результат показало масштабное анкетирование, проведенное канадским журналом, занимающимся исследованиями счастья. Представляете, есть и такой!

*Богатству посвящено большинство народных примет.* Если хотите сохранить и приумножить деньги, то запомните несколько верных запретов: никогда не ставьте сумку с кошельком на пол, не вручайте деньги через порог, он считается критическим местом, в котором собирается все негативное. Не подавайте милостыню из рук в руки, не считайте монеты в копилке и не одалживайте по вторникам. А чтобы разбогатеть, чаще считайте деньги. Существует версия, что слово "нищета" произошло от "не считать". Складывайте купюры в кошельке по возрастающей, аккуратно расправленными. Говорите деньгам, что вы их любите и будете постоянно увеличивать количество банкнот. Берите купюры левой рукой, а отдавайте правой. Занимайте на молодой месяц, а возвращайте на ущербный. Помогайте тем, кто нагружает, но избегайте помощи в разгрузке чего-либо. Не кладите деньги на стол – это к убыткам.

*Приметы, которые помогут вам избежать неприятностей*: не сидите на столе – это к бедности. Не выносите мусор из дома вечером – к утрате денег. Не стригитесь самостоятельно – отрежете удачу. Ничего не выбрасывайте в окно, иначе счастье покинет ваш дом. Не оставляйте на ночь на кухонном столе ножи – к неприятностям. Не мойте пол с порога. Не кладите на стол шапку и перчатки. Такие вот народные приметы. А то, насколько они будут действовать, зависит от вас и степени вашей в них веры.

*"Школа хорошего настроения" существует в Венгрии*. Ее открыл психолог Иштван Балог. На этот шаг его побудил социологический опрос, показавший, что едва ли не 70 % всех венгров в возрасте от 30 до 50 практически не выходят из стресса, отчего слишком часто ощущают себя несчастными людьми.
*
Правительство Великобритании собирается ввести уроки счастья.* К этому его подвигли результаты экспериментальной программы SEAL, которая показала, насколько спокойнее и увереннее стали дети, научившиеся правильно выражать свои мысли и контролировать гнев. Кроме прочего, эта программа помогла снизить уровень стресса учеников и учителей, сделала первых более доброжелательными, а вторых – более терпимыми.

*Два позитивных события нужно пережить американцу, чтобы вернуться к привычному "уровню счастья" после перенесенных неудач.* Азиатам же достаточно одной небольшой удачи.

*Мужчины и женщины счастливы по-разному.* Для слабого пола залогом счастья является возможность находиться рядом с семьей, внимание избранника, солнечная погода и успешное похудение. А вот сильный пол чувствует себя по-настоящему счастливым во время секса, побед любимой спортивной команды и занятий своим хобби.

*Тело несет на себе множество примет счастья.* Особое значение придается родинкам. Наиболее удачными считаются расположенные на лбу – это к счастливому браку и многочисленному потомству, родинки в области глаз – к финансовым победам, на носу – сплошное везение и успех, даже там, где он кажется совершенно нереальным. Благополучие сулят родинки на груди, бедре или колене. А еще счастливым знаком издревле считали блестящий лоб, который свидетельствует о хорошем здоровье и удачливости своего владельца. "Бутоном персика" или "пиком красоты" китайцы называют треугольник волос на лбу. Мужчина с таким знаком может достичь серьезного успеха в бизнесе. Счастливой приметой считаются также залысины по сторонам лба и две макушки с характерными вихрами.

*Частый секс по степени удовольствия адекватен высокой зарплате* – утверждают ученые. Иными словами, любовными играми можно компенсировать недостаток денег. Английский экономист Дэвид Бланчфлауэр вместе со своими коллегами провел любопытное исследование, в результате которого заявил: влияние секса на счастье велико и статистически определено. Если вы вместо одного раза в месяц станете заниматься любовью хотя бы раз в неделю, то получите удовольствие, равное пятидесяти тысячам долларов дополнительного дохода. Кроме этого установлено, что богатые люди занимаются сексом чаще своих менее состоятельных соотечественников. Те же, кому приходится платить за любовь, регулярно страдают депрессиями. А оптимальное для счастья количество партнеров в год равняется единице.

*Красный и голубой считаются самыми счастливыми цветами.* На Востоке, например, невест одевают в красное, чтобы привлечь благосклонность небес. А через месяц после рождения ребенка родители раздают родственникам яйца, выкрашенные в этот же цвет. Голубой символизирует покой и умиротворение. Он подчеркивает оптимизм и надежность.

*"13" не такое уж и несчастливое число*. В Мадриде игроки в лотерею предпочитают приобретать билеты в конторе, расположенной в доме под номером 13 по проспекту Алькала. Самое удачное время для покупки – 13 декабря в 13 часов. А чтобы билет был окончательно и бесповоротно счастливым, нужно выходить из конторы прихрамывая, держаться за кончик носа и показать язык первому встречному. И никто не выразит удивления, наоборот, свидетели столь эксцентричного поступка благосклонно улыбаются "счастливчику" в ответ.

Юные девушки счастливее своих ровесников парней – утверждают исследования, проведенные Киевским международным институтом социологии. Зато с возрастом мужчины и женщины меняются ролями.

*57 % обладателей дипломов о высшем образовании считают себя счастливыми*. Среди людей, имеющих неполное среднее, таковых всего 30,6 %. Наибольший показатель абсолютно довольных жизнью респондентов (81,8  был отмечен в кругу тех, кто "может купить себе все, что пожелает". Но и среди людей, которым не хватает денег даже на еду, обнаружилось 23,5 %, считающих себя полностью счастливыми. Видимо, прав тот, кто первым заметил, что не в деньгах счастье.
*
Настоящее счастье, не сомневаются японцы, – увидеть восход солнца во сне в новогоднюю ночь.* А вот в Китае достаточно просунуть голову между двумя скалами в Каменном лесу, чтобы обрести счастье. Если, конечно, без затруднений удастся вернуть ее назад. Ювелиры французского дома Korloff Paris утверждают: фантастическое счастье вам может принести самый большой в мире занесенный в Книгу рекордов Гиннесса черный бриллиант Korloff. Для этого нужно лишь получить право прикоснуться к нему, что уже сделали в разное время Мстислав Ростропович, Гарри Каспаров, Пит Сампрас и прочие звезды мировой величины.

*ЧЕРНАЯ КОШКА* – символ несчастий: мол, если она перебежала дорогу, да еще "за пазуху", то есть внутрь застежки на одежде, то добра не жди. Американские китобои называли "черным котом" судно, которое возвращалось в порт с неполным экипажем. Полагали, что над ним висит проклятие. В штате Индиана до сих пор существует закон, предписывающий всем хозяевам черных кошек надевать своим любимцам на шею колокольчик, выпуская их на прогулку в пятницу тринадцатого числа. А вот английские моряки, наоборот, считали черного кота своим талисманом и записывали в корабельный штат. Чтят его и на Востоке. Считается, что именно черная кошка способна излечить многие болезни одним только прикосновением. И в Шотландии к бедному изгою также относятся благосклонно. Там говорят: "Черный кот на крыльце – достаток в доме". Вот такие разночтения. Поэтому, сталкиваясь с "фатальным" животным, думайте только о хорошем, и помните: сбыться или не сбыться примете – решаете вы сами.

В Австрии счастливой приметой считается надеть ботинки разного цвета.

Народные приметы предсказывают счастье и долголетие детям, родившимся первого числа или в новолуние.

В Германии все невесты мечтают встретить по дороге в церковь трубочиста – это верный знак будущего семейного благополучия.

Чтобы ребенок сделал успешную карьеру, его нужно в самый первый раз пронести по лестнице вверх, а не вниз – такова одна из новых примет нашего времени.

----------


## Irina

> Не выносите мусор из дома вечером – к утрате денег.


А я думаю, что в таком случае эта примета превратится в другую:  Не вынесите мусор из дома вечером – утром вонять будет.

----------

